# NEW 4*4*4 avg WR!



## r_517 (Aug 22, 2009)

Haixu Zhang( http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008ZHAN06 ) broke 4*4*4 avg WR on Shenzhen Open just now.
*45.32s !!!*
(two of his 5 attempts were 42.52s and 39.80s)


----------



## Kian (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow. Here comes China...


----------



## stevethecuber (Aug 22, 2009)

nice.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 22, 2009)

That's really well done.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 22, 2009)

another WR? There's already been so many within the last month


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 22, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> another WR? There's already been so many within the last month



lol just because dan cohen has been on fire recently.

how many did he get at nat's? lol


----------



## Kian (Aug 22, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > another WR? There's already been so many within the last month
> ...



One. 6x6 mean.

He set 3 at big cubes in july, though. 5 and 6 single and 7 mean. The only 5-7 record he doesn't have is 7 single.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Aug 22, 2009)

Holy cow! Seems like there's always WRs when there's a competition in China 

Well Done!


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey what type of 4x4x4 was he using


----------



## r_517 (Aug 22, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> Hey what type of 4x4x4 was he using



he uses QJ(6cm) .


----------



## PatrickJameson (Aug 22, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> Holy cow! Seems like there's always WRs when there's a competition in China
> 
> Well Done!



Well when there's 190 people going to a competition, someone's bound to get a WR .


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 22, 2009)

Hah, now Erik isn't even top-3 single anymore


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 22, 2009)

Erik is practising in secret just wait for WC09


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow!!! I have way too much competition now. It seems unlikely for me to get any NRs in any category now. It has come to a point where I would probably be ranked higher if I switch my nationality to USA. My next competition won't be until next spring/summer, so expect my NR#13 ranking in 4x4 to fall to 50.  They are already 19 and 20 and it's only 3 weeks after Connecticut!


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 22, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> It seems unlikely for me to get any NRs in any category now.



Well India rocks  as hardly anyone competes. Infact in 5x5x5 I had a NR 3 with 6.xx times


----------



## Aditya (Aug 22, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > It seems unlikely for me to get any NRs in any category now.
> ...




No not really.. India's NR's are some pretty fast times. The 5x5 single is like 1:45.xx Not 6:xx


----------



## skarian (Aug 22, 2009)

i have to agree look at indias 3x3


----------



## coolmission (Aug 22, 2009)

Aditya said:


> rahulkadukar said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



Aditya; Could you put in some spaces after your ","'s in your "Location"-field, because it is stretching the template  Thanks


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 22, 2009)

Aditya said:


> rahulkadukar said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



I said I had National Rank 3

Never Said National Rank 1


----------



## skarian (Aug 22, 2009)

well i still say Indias 3x3 solves by bernett orlando is beast


----------



## Radu (Aug 22, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> another WR? There's already been so many within the last month



probably everyone is training for the wc


----------



## oyyq99999 (Aug 23, 2009)

r_517 said:


> rahulkadukar said:
> 
> 
> > Hey what type of 4x4x4 was he using
> ...



I think Eastsheen. Believe me, I met him just last week.


----------



## oyyq99999 (Aug 23, 2009)

r_517 said:


> rahulkadukar said:
> 
> 
> > Hey what type of 4x4x4 was he using
> ...



Ah, I just recognized who you are. 王志骁 right? But anyway, I'll tell you that he just told me he thought Eastsheen is the best 4x4 cube.


----------



## r_517 (Aug 23, 2009)

Yunqi Ouyang: Shuang Chen told me that he used eastsheen just on Beijing Open, and QJ6cm on Shengzhen Open.
anyway, in any case, i dont think eastsheen surpasses QJ in any way. neither do Shuang Cheng&Xiaobo Jin think so


----------



## r_517 (Aug 23, 2009)

oh Han-Cyun Chen made 43.43 mean on Taiwan Open. So 4*4*4 WR was broken twice in 2 days


----------



## oyyq99999 (Aug 24, 2009)

r_517 said:


> Yunqi Ouyang: Shuang Chen told me that he used eastsheen just on Beijing Open, and QJ6cm on Shengzhen Open.
> anyway, in any case, i dont think eastsheen surpasses QJ in any way. neither do Shuang Cheng&Xiaobo Jin think so


Shuang Chen wasn't in Shenzhen, nor are you or me. So how did he know which type Zhang used at the comp? Anyway, I'll ask Zhang.


----------



## V-te (Aug 24, 2009)

I think this is all foreshadowing the coming of the breaking of the 3x3 WR...


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 24, 2009)

Even though the 2nd place solve is well over a second away, and this the previous record was surpassed by almost 2 seconds?

It will be beaten at some point, but other than luck it will take a little while longer.
7.08 is hard enough to beat OUTSIDE of a competition.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 24, 2009)

I think maybe he meant the average WR  and I could totally see that beaten, it is not all that fast, and several people have had low 9.xx averages of 5 outside of competition...


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 24, 2009)

Of average of course D:
Mistake...

Earlier this year the average WR was broken what 3 times?

Now it's all about the big cubes, but it would be nice to see the 3x3x3 WRs get broken again.


----------



## r_517 (Aug 24, 2009)

oyyq99999 said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > Yunqi Ouyang: Shuang Chen told me that he used eastsheen just on Beijing Open, and QJ6cm on Shengzhen Open.
> ...



my friend had asked Zhang yesterday, and had been sure that he used QJ


----------



## V-te (Aug 24, 2009)

I was referring to single. Lol. But you have to admit, a lot of people have gotten way faster.


----------



## Haixu-Zhang (Aug 24, 2009)

If the first one was not affected by the flash lamp,I believe that the avg will be faster.I will break the Wr again on the Guangdong Open 2009.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Haixu, I was wondering, what is your 4x4x4 average normally?


----------



## Haixu-Zhang (Aug 24, 2009)

I usually average around 42s


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow that's quite fast  Do you have any good advice for solving 4x4x4?


----------



## Haixu-Zhang (Aug 24, 2009)

Any advice is not as good as a solid practice, I can only tell you my edge-pairing is 32223


----------



## mazei (Aug 24, 2009)

I can't really imagine the pairing.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 24, 2009)

I would imagine he does something like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rGcVaqcJAk


----------



## Erik (Aug 24, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Hah, now Erik isn't even top-3 single anymore



Thanks for rubbing that in...


----------



## Haixu-Zhang (Aug 24, 2009)

Erik said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Hah, now Erik isn't even top-3 single anymore
> ...



Wow, you are my idol !!!


----------



## Plasma (Aug 24, 2009)

Haixu-Zhang said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > trying-to-speedcube... said:
> ...



you are my idol!!!


----------



## r_517 (Aug 24, 2009)

Haixu-Zhang said:


> If the first one was not affected by the flash lamp,I believe that the avg will be faster.I will break the Wr again on the Guangdong Open 2009.



so confident u r! CONG!


----------



## supergin (Aug 24, 2009)

you are all my idols...


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 24, 2009)

The Chinese are totally dominating 4x4. First they come up with Mefferts and QJs then they produce cubers to break the WRs with them


----------



## mazei (Aug 24, 2009)

Being proud of your race?? hehe.

Okay, after watching that edge pairing method, I think I kind of fallen in love with it.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 24, 2009)

Can someone please explain the method to me?
I have trouble understanding thing by a purely visual sense.

I understand it's 32223, but I'm not exactly sure how to do the 3s.


----------



## Haixu-Zhang (Aug 24, 2009)

That's too easy.You can do a 'u' when you finish the center,than do the things like the 6s.

I am sorry for my poor English....


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 24, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> I would imagine he does something like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rGcVaqcJAk


(@Stachu)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 24, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > I would imagine he does something like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rGcVaqcJAk
> ...





Stachuk1992 said:


> Can someone please explain the method to me?
> *I have trouble understanding thing by a purely visual sense.*
> 
> I understand it's 32223, but I'm not exactly sure how to do the 3s.


----------



## Erik (Aug 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvSfwsmD63Q vid of the first solve. The others are easy to find. He only had one PLL and one OLL parity in all 5 solves. Nonetheless it's fast.


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 24, 2009)

Kian said:


> Wow. Here comes China...


It's true, compared to other East Asian countries, cubing has hit China and Hong Kong relatively recently. I watched the whole thing happen and was part of it.



Erik said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvSfwsmD63Q vid of the first solve. The others are easy to find. He only had one PLL and one OLL parity in all 5 solves. Nonetheless it's fast.


Yea. C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 24, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > Robert-Y said:
> ...



Sorry Stachu, I misunderstood you. fp @ myself)

Let me try again: 

1. After solving the centres, you do d or d'

2. You then replace 3 of the 4 dedges in the E layer

3. Do d' or d to solve the centres again, and hopefully, 3 dedges should be solved.

For the last dedges, we are hoping that there are 3 dedges left unsolved, if there are 2 left, then we just do d (edge flip) d' or d' (edge flip) d, or whatever you like (you get the idea, right?).


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 24, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Robert-Y said:
> ...


Much more comprehensive. Thanks. I can't test it now, but I'll sure to do so later.


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 24, 2009)

The cube looks like it's mefferts-sized though..sure it's the 6cm one?


----------



## Haixu-Zhang (Aug 25, 2009)

Yeah,my 4x4x4 cube is the 6cm one.


----------



## mazei (Aug 25, 2009)

It looked like the normal sized one. Or is your hand just small?


----------



## Stefan (Aug 25, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> The cube looks like it's mefferts-sized though..sure it's the 6cm one?





Haixu-Zhang said:


> Yeah,*my 4x4x4 cube* is the 6cm one.


Are you the guy in that video? Han-Chun Chen?


----------



## aegius1r (Aug 25, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > The cube looks like it's mefferts-sized though..sure it's the 6cm one?
> ...


They are two different persons.

Han-Chun Chen
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008CHEN06

Haixu-Zhang
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008ZHAN06

The video is Han-Chun Chen's 43.43 average.


----------

